# Father's Day



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I have been so blessed. This weekend I got a call from my son in Guam, I got camo crocks from my other son and a call from my daughter. :bouncy: I also got a call from my neice who is like another one of my childern. My DW bought me a catnapper rocking reclining lazyboy(also camo) and took me to breakfast at the Mount Magazine lodge up on Mount Magazine in Arkansas.
I went to my friend John's and found out my youg neighbors have set up a lemonade stand . They have a stautue of a white buffalo that is full size with their lemonade sign on it. It has been a GREAT father's dayfoe this old man. I love my children :goodjob:


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

You ARE blessed!


----------

